# copperhead butterfly fish



## fishheds (Jan 1, 2011)

anyone have one of these? I got one yesterday, amazing looking fish and today
he looks like he is dieing? the other fish I got are fine just him? hes still alive but i dont think for too much longer. anyone have some suggestions on what this guy likes


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

Do you mean the Copperband butterfly? A great fish. Sorry yours is ailing.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

did you acclimate it well? with sw fish, i usually acclimate them for about a hour. Sometimes sw fish get to the store in poor health so always make sure you watch it for awhile and see if the fish store can feed it while you're there as well as look for any fin problems or ich. Usually if it looks good in those manners then it should do well in your tank. 
Has it been eating? are your water parameters within a good range?


----------

